# West Midlands/Warwickshire Meet Up Part 2



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

It was lovely to catch up yesterday  (although I am still stuffed from all we ate ).

We actually put the date in the diary for the next get together which is

*Saturday June 10th
Clarendon House Hotel
in Kenilworth*​
Time is TBA at the moment.

So if anyone fancies meeting up just let me know on here.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Guys

Found a wed link to the Clarendon http://www.clarendonhouse-hotel.com/dinner.htm

Looks quite nice

I'm defo coming


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I also meant to say that there is one booked in for September as well 

*Saturday 2nd September
Tenpin bowling at Walsgrave Triangle, Coventry
Pizza Hut afterwards*​
So put that one in your diary as well  Will confirm times and exact locations nearer the time.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Everyones gone quiet    where are you all?  come back!  

Hope youre all having a lovely bank hols.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Still here Debs  

it defo is quiet, phil just took me walking up the peak district, just now it 7.13pm and I going to bed, I shattered


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi everyone

Not long till we meet again.  Hope everyone doing fine 

Suz


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Where is everyone ?

Its nearly time for our next meet - whose going to be coming to this one?

Love

Debs xxx[br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 18:39[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 21:40It doesnt look like we are going to have a meet up this month 

Shall we just go for the next one in September or do you want to meet up before then?

Dont forget the main meet is in October in Stratford 

Hope everyone is ok - its gone so quiet on here.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

HI Debs

Sorry not been around much, I so busy trying to sort out everything for my BIG DAY.

I'll make the Sept meeting defo, but not June got to buy my new spec and contact lenses this week, so things are a bit tight just now.  after wedding though should be easier.

speak to you soon

Me and Phil will defo be at the sept one, got Phils mum and dad to baby sit even though they dont know it yet.

Love SUZ
XXXX


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh dear I did have it in my diary and will be sad its not happening.

Debs (and anyone else) - do you fancy meeting for a coffee next week instead ? I will be at my Mums most of the week as the new kitchen is going in.

Clare


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi everyone hope you are all well.

Congratulations to Claire, David and Alexandra on the wee new arrival. ENJOY GUYS!! 

Still want to meet up soon Saturday 2nd September
Tenpin bowling at Walsgrave Triangle, Coventry
Pizza Hut afterwards

Me and Phil will be Mr + Mrs after 10yrs together when we meet again 

Hope to see you all soon.
Love suz
[br]: 1/08/06, 12:01bump


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

bumping up to see how you all are!

Can you believe its oct already!! 

jxx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

hi Jeanette

I still here, where are the others  Want to meet up before xmas at some point  Going xmas shopping in Dec 8th to Berlin YIPPEE

Hope everyone is well

Speak to you all soon

Suz xxxxx


----------



## molly l (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi ya can i tag along on your meet up before christmas  plz x molly


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi guys

Course you can Mooly the more the merrier 

Where are you all, lets arrange another meet before xmas.

Suz


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

xmas would be lovely!!

jxx


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi I live in walsall and would like to meet up how often do you meet, and is it just us or partners as well ??


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hi girls 
im from birmingham and can i join in to id love to meet you all

love karenxxxxxxx


----------



## molly l (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello girls im near Dudley i can meet up in Birmingham whenever cant wait . Whats everyone up to?
Anyone got any good news ? could do with some had a crap week.


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry you've had a bad week molly 

Cant think of anything good to cheer you up at the moment, maybe a wee joke for you

HOW DO YOU SPOT A BLIND MAN ON A NUDIST BEACH?  HE'S THE ONE WITHOUT THE HARD/    

Crap I know, maybe help put a wee smile on your face, hope you feel better soon.

Laraboo - Yes you can bring partners if you want, probably my new hubby will come.  (been together 10yrs) just got hitched last month 

yes Jeanette, lets make it a XMAS one, what maybe  SATURDAY 1ST DECEMBER, EVENING??

suz  xxx


----------



## molly l (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the joke sue   1st Dec would be good but my dh wont come  . He works most nights singin . 
Hope you am all ok xxmolly l


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hiya all yes can meet in brum if thats most central to us all, I will prob come on my own as dh may not be into "girlie" chats but if mostly couples will come with him keep us posted.
love Anne XX


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

BUMP

COME ON GUYS WHERE ARE YOU ALL, LETS MEET UP AND GET DRUNK  

SATURDAY 1ST DEC .  LETS DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAN GOING FOR A MEAL, 

ANY IDEAS FOLKS AND WHERE?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Suz,

Long long time no speak - hope you are all ok.

I cant make the 2nd December (Saturday) as have a party on - I dont think Jeanette can either but is worth checking with her.

Would be nice to all get together though - so will have to arrange a new year one too so I can play out  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hi girls


hope you all dont mind if i meet up with you all 

are u all meeting up birmingham town and where you all live

love karen 

            xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh Hello all 

I had no idea that this thread existed . I would love to meet up with some FF ladies from my home town of Birmingham .

If you don't mind when you have decided where and when to meet up I would love to come (if there is no drama at home and I cant make it lol)

Georgie ~ Hope you OK babe.

Love pcos-babe


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hello all

has anyone decided where you are all meeting up yet

and when you are all meeting up yes i am close to

star city
birmingham
sutton colfield
solihull

please someone let me no


                                  to chazz i would love you to come to
                                      love karenxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Guys 

Sorry not been around for a while

Just had an idea, was looking up fun + games for adults only in birmingham, but just came up with sex, wife swapping that sort of thing, cant really afford that just now 

What about a COMEDY CLUB, does anyone know of any good ones where we can eat etc?

Just thinking this might be good money wise, with it being so near xmas.  Maybe also we could spend a £5 on something funny or naugthy for xmas, put in a bag and pick one out


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## vampibuff (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello all you brummies....

I live in Erdington, I didnt know you all met up.... 
Cant travel very far but would love to come to one of the meetings when its in birmingham.

Would also love to chat to someone close to home so if anyone fancys a chat, I'm always around.

dont get much adult conversation any more...Cbeebies and my 3 year old sees to that, and with endo pain being rather bad, dont get out much either...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm really up for meeting up with you all. I have never been able to make a meet up before so I am looking forward to this one  

I am close to the city centre (Birmingham)
And also Solihull is close to me too.

Just let me know what is going on and I will talk DH into taking me if it is too far on the bus. he wont come though as a load of ff ladies talking ain't his thing lol

love pcos-babe


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

So do you all know where and when you fancy meeting up yet?

Love 

pcos-babe


----------



## marthacat (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi ladies, I live over in Warwick and would love to meet up with some fellow FF. Please let me know if you plan a get together.

cheers

Martha


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Just wondering if you have decided where you want to meet up yet?   

Would love to finally met some FF ppl.

love pcos-babe


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Ladies 

Can i ask that if you have a meeting planned for December or January 
Can you post the details on the following thread for me

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76475.0

Thankyou

Looby xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

Just a very quick post before I go to work - but I think its about time we actually did something about getting together   

So how about when I get home tonight - I add a vote for some dates and venues and we can choose a suitable time and place - it would be lovely to catch up with you all.

Will do an update later ....so watch this space  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry girls im a bit behind - wil do this tomorrow  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I have added the dates for the next meet up and would appreciate it if you could all vote  .

I also need you to let me know where you will be coming from in order for me to put some suggestions up to suit all of us for venue.

Come on girls and boys - lets get going!!!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Debs,

Sorry if I'm being dumb but is it the poll at the top of the page you're referring to? If so the days are wrong. Feb 13th is a Tuesday. I'd really like to come along to a meet up if I can but just not sure about the dates. We'll be coming from Birmingham to meet up.

Thanks.

Gina


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Doh!!!

OK - I have now updated the poll to reflect the dates in Feb and not Jan   

Sorry Gina - you have to keep an eye on me you know    

Hope you can make it.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hehehe. Thanks Deb. You're a star. 

I've placed my vote. Can't guarantee I'll make it but the date I've chosen gives me the best bet.

Gina


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Er, I seem to be the only person who has voted. Is anyone else up for a meet or am I going be a billy-no-mates? 

Hope that someone is....

Gina.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Cant believe how quiet it has gone  

Come on everyone- where are you all  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Debs, how are you?

Not been on in a while, it defo quiet in here.

Be nice to meet up with the gang again for a chat and laugh 

lots of   SUZ


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hiya

YES YES !!!!!!

Please can we arrange a meet up!!!!!

jxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I keep trying .... but nobody wants to play out  

Come one lets get a meet up arranged - we are probably the worst location at actually arranging one   

Shall I add a new poll with dates?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hi girls

i just wondered if i could join in im from brum and would love to meet up 

love georgixxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hooray - Georgi has signed up ....... right theres no getting out of it now    

Be great if we can actually get a meet to take place so come on everyone - lets get some names down.  Gina - you still up for it?


Love

Debs xxx

Debs
Jeanette
Suz
Georgie

Woweeee we even have a list


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

debs

bit concerned about your profile...something about your dog?? 

   



jxx


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hiya brummie birds

so when and where we all meeting up then have you all met up before 

come on lets arrange somethin 

we could all meet for a meal or boozy binge or if you are all presses for time we could all meet up on a sat afternoon fo a couple of hours 



 love georgixxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarW (Jun 26, 2006)

Can I join you guys? I didn't realise that this thread was here..... 

I would love a meet up.... 

How many of you Brummie birds are out there? I'm actually from Worcs, but I hope you don't mind me gate crashing! 

X


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Can i podge in aswell please? 

im like sarW not really a brummie but near enough from Rowley regis so still west midlands...

how are we all doing?

love
Rachel 
xxxxx


----------



## TracyNBaz (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all

Can I introduced myself, I'm Tracy from Nuneaton & had a successfull IVF cycle in November 04 (3rd attempt in 11 months) and had a wee boy in June 06.  My partner & I are now looking to have a FET (appointment next week at CRM) and would love to chat with you guys from Warwickshire.

I would really like some advice re the FET.  Our successful cycle was by using blasts and I would like to do this again for the FET.  Do any of you know what the success rates of this are

Hope to speak soon

Tx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm behind the times here - yes, I'm definitely still up for meet up!

A new poll for a new date. maybe sometime over the Summer sounds grand. I'm sure we could find a nice pub somewhere with a beer garden so those who are lucky enough to have kids can bring them along easily. Any venue suggestions?

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## cheekydippa (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey there, 
just found you guys on the site.  You still around?
I'm in redditch & could do with a bit of support  

cheekydippa


----------



## sara_wake (Dec 11, 2006)

Dear All

Have only just started checking out the sites as only recently moved to the area.  Living in Coventry and would love to talk to someone else going through the same things - no-one else seems to understand.  Used to live near Birmingham and also Redditch, but work in Walsall - I must be mad!

One of the more mature group going through IVF (41) and getting nowhere fast.  So, it would be good to meet someone else.  Sometimes, you just need more than an email - taking me all my courage just to post a message.

Anyway, drop me a line if you can.

Sara


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Welcome sara  

I live in Coventry - have done most of my life but worked in Birmingham for about 14 years.  I too am one of the mature ladies (40 this year).

Im a bit behind with catching up with everyone but we do need to sort out a meet up - and sara you will be more than welcome  

I will drop you a pm - but shout if you need any help finding your way round the site.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## cheekydippa (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey debs, Sara
I'm 36 and have just found out that my husband has something up (your guess is as good as mine - can't see consultant until end June)
I am gutted as I have been taking Clomid for 6 months and have had a lap showing blocked tubes.  He has had the all clear 3 times and now suddenly as we're supposed to start IUI they won't let us.  I understand that we both have a problem but I feel like I've wasted a year of my life.
They've implied that IVF will be our only chance but we're not even sure if we will now need a sperm donor.

I find it amazing that this happens (sure we're not the first) & there's not one bit of counselling or advice.  To have to wait 8 weeks to find out what exactly the problem is seems wrong.  Is it me?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi cheekydippa,

So sorry you have been having a troublesome time  

It seems though that there is a wait for these appointments - when I had my last negative in September I had to wait till January for my followup appointment - the timimg is so long and just makes it all seem even harder.

Which clinic are you at?

If you can - try and make a list of all the questions that are going round in your head now -as by the time your appointment does come around you can bet youwill have forgotten some of them and then remember as soon as you are out the door  

Have you asked about any councilling (sp?) I really recommend it as its been an imense help to me.

Wishing youall the best cheeky - let us know how you get on wont you.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

OK girls - I have added a new poll for dates to meet up.

If you can all vote then we can see what is the best date and who is coming and therefore sort out a nice place for us all to meet.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## sara_wake (Dec 11, 2006)

Dear All

Only just joined the group here.  Noticed you were planning a "do" soon.  Would it be OK if I came along and will vote on the poll with dates.

Cheers

Sara


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Course you can join us Sara  

Love

Debs xxx

ps:  Will drop you an im about getting into chat in a while


----------



## TracyNBaz (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all....

Just found this (thank debs) is the meet up still on??  Would like to join if I can

Thanks Love
Tracy


----------



## sara_wake (Dec 11, 2006)

Dear All

Haven't seen anyone posting locations/venue for the preferred date which looked like this Saturday 23rd June 2007, so I'm going to assume that it's not on for now.

Do let me know if another date is decided and will try to come.

Cheers

Sara


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sara,

Im sorry I havent got round to pming you hun - im all behind at the moment  

I dont think this weekend will be on by the look of it but if any of you fancy meeting for a coffee let me know  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi

I am new to ff and would love to come along to any meet you are having if you take newcomers? If it is an established group already I understand, though.

Thanks

Rosey


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Rosey,

You are very welcome to our little thread ... albeit its a little quiet at the moment.

Not sure what is happening about a meet up yet as the last couple havent actually happened   but watch this space.

Where are you having tx?

Let us know how you are getting on and if you need any help finding your way round the site give me a shout  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Debs,

Just praying for the ok to start tx. My dh has to do a blood test and 2 sperm test under a urologist he's been referred to and then we see him at the end of July/beginning of August where hopefully he says we have enough sperm for ICSI. Don't know what we'll do if he doesn't. The awful fact as well is that dh has twins from his first marriage who are 17 this year and there is a chance the urologist will say that he has never been able to father children which will give us that problem to deal with along with the fact that it means we can't!!
How about you? 
FF website is absolutely fantastic but I must admit the thought of being able to physically sit in a room and talk to others over a glass of wine who understand how I feel sounds like the closest to paradise I could get at the moment (apart from a BFP of course!!)!!RoseyD


----------

